# Trails West Trailer Questions



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My gut reasction is no insurance company is totaling a trailer for some water damage...
What else is wrong with it?

Check that gooseneck overhang very, very carefully for structural cracks...
There were a few years that many brands had the same issue of literally the gooseneck section that goes over the bed cracking and nearly falling off...
Bad structural frame issues of the metal happened...in several brands of trailers.
I know it happened in camping trailers and horse trailers...
I would go over that trailer with fine-tooth comb...
More leery because you say it has been placed before for auction and passed over...._several times? _
If it is such a good find someone else would of scooped it up, done some cheap repairs and sold it making a tidy profit...
_Buyer Beware...sorry._

Other thought...if it is a "salvage or total" how do you register and title it for the road?
It must meet certain criteria to be register-able after being deemed salvage...
AND, will it ever get that notation of salvage/total removed off the title or never think you will sell it to another...
I would not touch it if that is on the title...certain words never remove from titles and vin checks.
_Hello, car-fax _for a clear title I would be doing some in-depth searching about...

I offer you good luck.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Check the reviews on trails west. I passed on one at a decent price after reading some of the reviews. Safety issues with the brand name. I didn't want to risk it.


----------



## ksbowman (Oct 30, 2018)

I don't know much about that particular trailer but, I can tell you the difference between pulling, backing and turning around is like day and night compared to your 20'. My ideal length is the 18-20'. I can take a 20' gooseneck any place I can see as well as back it and turn it around it a very tight place. When I use the neighbors 32' trailer it is a pain to get in tight places, so a 40' would be a nightmare in my opinion. I am a pretty good backer, with lots of experience pulling trailers. We have a couple of 5th wheel rv's and one is a 19' (hunting camper) and one is 34' ( mom's baby for Florida and summer trips) too and there's lots of difference in that lengths.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

It comes with a clean title. It checks out structurally sound (I'd still want to see that for myself), just interior damage. It's considered road worthy as far as pulling it down the road.

But yes, ANYTHING from the salvage pool is a buyer beware. They're there for a reason - it will cost more (retail) to repair them than it will to replace them. I've have had more than a few cars from up there... that's how I first learned to speak (ford) Mustang. I've been to the actual auctions too. (So, insider information, you CAN buy a car with a totaled title, get it repaired, and get a 'clean' title later. That's why I love car fax.) (Don't ask me the specifics of how any of that works - that's Hub's ballywick. I just know he said it'll come with a clean title).

I'll have him check the nose out real good - I think he's going to look at it in person one day next week.

And it COULD have sold, but you gotta understand the people at that auction. Livestock trailers are rare up there, most people are there looking for a car or truck with bent frame horns or needing a front clip they can buy on the cheap, fix easily, and flip for a big profit. We also see caravans of Mexican buyers who literally tow two cars with one that they've bought at Tulsa and are taking back to south Texas. It's crazy... But. They (Car dealers) don't want to buy horse trailers. It was just short of reserve last week, so it's running again this week. However, we have the option to buy it direct for the reserve. Alternatively, I can sit on it, watch the auction, see if I can snipe it for less (Second time they will lower the reserve).

HOWEVER I feel the same way - it didn't sell the first time... how bad IS it? Or was it just the crowd wasn't there for that sort of item and wasn't interested? I don't know the answer to that. I wish I did. 

That's why my heart isn't going to be broken if it doesn't come home. I do like the trailer I have, I don't NEED a four horse, but there are times I could use one (when all four of us go to ride and camp).

I'm concerned about wiring. I mean even the jacks on that one are electric. Good. Lord what a PITB it would be to rewire it or chase problems (Also not going to fool with that. I don't have or patience or the knowledge to rewire a trailer like that).


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

ksbowman said:


> I don't know much about that particular trailer but, I can tell you the difference between pulling, backing and turning around is like day and night compared to your 20'. My ideal length is the 18-20'. I can take a 20' gooseneck any place I can see as well as back it and turn it around it a very tight place. When I use the neighbors 32' trailer it is a pain to get in tight places, so a 40' would be a nightmare in my opinion. I am a pretty good backer, with lots of experience pulling trailers. We have a couple of 5th wheel rv's and one is a 19' (hunting camper) and one is 34' ( mom's baby for Florida and summer trips) too and there's lots of difference in that lengths.


LOL I have friend who is married to a rodeo livestock contractor. She casually claims it's EASIER to handle a BIG trailer than a short one.

That said - I told hubs yeaahhhh. Won't be any pulling in to the Dollar General and picking of a 12 pack of ultra and some slim jims with that trailer hooked on. Yikes! I can take my 20 almost anywhere and with confidence.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

What I heard about trails west is that the tire fell off due to an issue with the axle. They replaced the trailer with a new one only to have the same problem repeat itself. Sorry but I don't know more of the specifics. Maybe the axle broke? I'm not technically inclined so the exact details escape me. 

But the reviews online weren't very good either.

I want my horses to be safe, and it would not be worth the risk of taking on an unknown trailer.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Had an older model, mid 90s with LQ. Roof leaked and ruined the interior. Know of two others with the same problem. They're not a real desirable brand when it comes to LQ trailers. I'd pass on their LQ models. 

I know a lot of people who have their "Hotshot" model stock trailers and for the price, a decent trailer.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Had an older model, mid 90s with LQ. Roof leaked and ruined the interior. Know of two others with the same problem. They're not a real desirable brand when it comes to LQ trailers. I'd pass on their LQ models.
> 
> I know a lot of people who have their "Hotshot" model stock trailers and for the price, a decent trailer.


If I'm betting, that's probably exactly what happened with this one. My Liberty has a bit of one, can't find it, just find damp carpet in it from time to time, but it's nothing catastrophic. A leak that ruins the interior once? Will probably be bad enough to do it again.

We're leaning to the 'pass'. We have a 5th wheel and a stock trailer - if we ever have all of us going horse camping, we can go that route.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

I have a 2005 2H BP Trails West MX Adventure w/dressing/tack room. I LOVE my trailer. Easy to haul. Nice & Airey. I have had it & hauled with it consistently for about 8-9 years. Other than regular maintenance the only repairs have been stupid stuff that I caused. I would not hesitate to get another; it’s a good solid trailer. But would not purchase one with any water damage that failed to sell at a prior sale. Sounds fishy to me & I’m suspicious when it comes to trailers. I’d pass on the one you posted about.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

So, Hubs and I talked one more time last night. Final response is dependent on the photos. Heavily dependent.


SO LONG AS IT IS STRUCTURALLY SOUND and has AC, if it's purely interior damage - we have a retiree carpenter/electrician in our back pocket. He helps us on our rent houses. Hubs is going to just turn him loose on it and tell him Fix it. He's needing the work, so... yeah.


I draw the line at 'noleum. He always wants to put linoleum in every house we have, sometimes on the back porches. I'll just put interlocking vinyl plank down - Can do that myself. 



We also have a 'guy who fixes fifth wheel leaks' in our pocket - He's fixed a catastrophic leak in our own 5th wheel a few months ago, and he does work for the local public school as well. He said he could fix any leak it has. We'll see...


So. IDK.


I'm truly content with what I have, and it's going to do double duty as my mobile tack shop hauler come rodeo season. I'd truly prefer to keep it for that reason alone, because it'll be easy to get into about any parking lot. If we step up to the bigger trailer, I'm going to have to practice, practice, practice.


----------



## RegalCharm (Jul 24, 2008)

AtokaGhosthorse said:


> If we step up to the bigger trailer, I'm going to have to practice, practice, practice.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=5&v=U91Zp9wWS30


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

@AtokaGhosthorse I've heard a lot of talk in endurance groups about leaks in Trails West campers so I can see that being the reason they totaled it. If you have a guy that can fix roof leaks you might have a good purchase on your hands! As far as A/C goes I wouldn't let that be a deal breaker either. We don't have a roof A/C in our trailer but it has a vent and an ice house dealer (the fancy ice houses that double as campers) sells the units for $300 and I'm sure you could find something similar. The dealership said they put a ton of units in and as long as it has the vent it's simple.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> @*AtokaGhosthorse* I've heard a lot of talk in endurance groups about leaks in Trails West campers so I can see that being the reason they totaled it. If you have a guy that can fix roof leaks you might have a good purchase on your hands! As far as A/C goes I wouldn't let that be a deal breaker either. We don't have a roof A/C in our trailer but it has a vent and an ice house dealer (the fancy ice houses that double as campers) sells the units for $300 and I'm sure you could find something similar. The dealership said they put a ton of units in and as long as it has the vent it's simple.


I'd have to take it to a local RV place, I suspect, to get it done. And that's IF it has the vent. If no vent, it is a deal breaker. LOL

Hubs is planning to just go to the auction himself - we've not received pictures back. Apparently they locked the thing up and no one has any keys to it (Another ding against it, but not a deal breaker). He said preview is Wednesday, auction is Thursday, but he's just going to go up Thursday and eyeball it before bidding starts. *shrug*

Again, I'm happy with what I have. He's driving this train because he thinks he smells a deal. 

I wish he'd sort himself out. I had a perfect weekend to rip out the carpet in mine and put down plank flooring last weekend.

Mine is JUST fine. It just needs a little sprucing up on the inside. I actually kinda love the fact it doesn't have a kitchen or a bathroom. I have a Cowboy Shower, I have a pop up shower 'closet' for privacy, even the type of bag you hang in the sun to have warm water. I have a generator. I have AC if I need it. I have 12v fans with a nice battery. I have a portable fish cleaning table which gets used as a kitchen sink and counter. I have a Coleman stove and a percolator coffee maker, and I have a portable potty for those times when I don't want to get out in the middle of the night to take care of my business. I have a grill, I have a mini fridge and microwave for when we stay at a place with RV hook ups, I have a bunch of ice chests otherwise. I can even bum hubs to get one of his huge Cabellas knock off Yetis from his work if I need one that big.

Plenty of room in the horse box for hay, feed, poop rake, charcoal grill, mineral feed tub (******* water trough), and the generator. Two horses are the most I ever haul when it's just me camping. So. Yeah. I kinda like roughing it. It's THE MAN in this couple who seems to take a sour view of it - and this from a guy who's always claimed to enjoy roughing it - but hauls the 5th wheel to deer camp....


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Hahaha, my DH is the same. 

I will admit I want the LQ though because I'm so sick of shavings being tracked into the weekender part from when we use the bathroom. We have a Towlite (apparently a very small trailer brand no longer produced but people are big fans of the few they did make) 4 horse weekender. It has a bed with a bench at the foot and a small one person table extending off the counter top, 2 burner stove, sink, cabinets, fridge, LP furnace and water heater. There's a cowboy shower in the first horse stall and we put a $50 porta potty purchased from Amazon in that stall as our makeshift bathroom. We haul our hay bales in that stall until we get there along with buckets and our folding wagon. I just hate sweeping out the whole trailer to use the cowboy shower (and making sure there's nothing on the floor of my rear tack I want wet) and having shavings and hay tracked in from the bathroom. Not to mention if it's cold it's not fun to use the "bathroom". We don't have the roof top a/c but we have modified a portable window a/c unit to vent out the roof vent for now and will someday add the roof unit. We got a heck of a deal on our trailer and it's only 23 feet long so I can just barely drive it (I don't back it up though. I only drive it to rides I know I can pull through)

A friend has a roughly 40 ft trailer (she got it in 08 as a brand new repossession for half price) and it is a nightmare watching her figure out where to park it/how. She's great at driving it but it's just logistically a nightmare and she had to upgrade to a new Ram 3500 dually to get it up hills.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Yeah, you'd have to upgrade your truck for a trailer like that. FORTUNATELY most of the places we camp now have pull-through parking spots as well as the type you back into, or I'd be forked. My brain won't think 'turn the wheel opposite of the direction you want the trailer to go' - though the goosenecks ARE a lot easier because I can see them. I'm screwed on backing up our bass boat on the ramps.  Coincidentally, I have to invert the up and down when I play video games on the playstation or my little dude gets to looking down when he should look up and I get my head stuck up my own rear end on games. LOL


But yeah... sweeping mine... I can't. It has carpet. Like... indoor outdoor boat carpet, which catches EVERYTHING. I got one of those RV mats to put out in front of the door, so it helps, but still... yikes. I think just a box and a half of plank flooring is all I'll need to replace the carpet with something more 'sandy loam' and 'bermuda grass giblets' friendly. Mine didn't have a weekender I guess. It was a biiiigggg dressing room, has oak cabinets, AC and a queen mattress, but the last owner, and this is sweet, we know him... his daughter was going to a week long clinic at Clinton Anderson's ranch. He said he didn't want her feeling bad about her simple trailer, so he converted it to LQ by putting in the water tank, the water pump, the portable toilet, which fits perfectly in the space where some trailers have an access door to the horse box. He added the fridge and microwave, the RV electric cord, all that, and had it repainted, refloored, added an outdoor water hydrant and one in the front horse 'stall', and had new rubber mats put down in the back. So... mine is really darn solid, and it's simple. There's not a lot can go wrong with it. I've even pulled one of the cabinets and have a 32" flat screen mounted on the wall where it was, and the cabinet under it, which sits on the floor, makes a perfect shelf for a laptop or portable dvd player and my wireless stereo speaker. So I'm really comfortable with what I have. I don't NEED that big huge trailer, so I'm not encouraging Hubs. 



He's just. Well. A bigger better deal shopper. Which is sometimes annoying.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

TrailsWest are very popular in some areas, but they rust big-time. They rust worse than the far cheaper ones built by the local manufacturing companies. If you can't physically go see it in person, I would pass. Structural damage to these due to rust is very common-- if it has surface rust, it has structural rust, and you do NOT want that. I saw several in the mid-90's though mid-2000's that went from decent trailer to very serious structural rust in 3-4 years. Unless you can get underneath it, take out the floor and have someone experienced LOOK at the structure, no dice. It's a red flag to me that it didn't sell once, and they won't send photos. A good, solid, LQ trailer should sell easily at that reserve price of $7500. There's something badly wrong with it-- and I'd be worried it's much more severe than a roof leak.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

SilverMaple said:


> TrailsWest are very popular in some areas, but they rust big-time. They rust worse than the far cheaper ones built by the local manufacturing companies. If you can't physically go see it in person, I would pass. Structural damage to these due to rust is very common-- if it has surface rust, it has structural rust, and you do NOT want that. I saw several in the mid-90's though mid-2000's that went from decent trailer to very serious structural rust in 3-4 years. Unless you can get underneath it, take out the floor and have someone experienced LOOK at the structure, no dice. It's a red flag to me that it didn't sell once, and they won't send photos. A good, solid, LQ trailer should sell easily at that reserve price of $7500. There's something badly wrong with it-- and I'd be worried it's much more severe than a roof leak.


Yeah, that's why Hubs is going up there in person. He won't bring it home if it's truly junk.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

UPDATE:


Got full pictures of the interior yesterday. Looks like water leaked in around the AC unit (It does have AC) and bled down into that 'soft touch' ceiling, puddled up in the middle until the vinyl split at the seam. It also appears to have ran back into the wall at the sleeping compartment - I was able to zoom in and see mold (Black mold or just mold mold? Who knows, could be anything). 

It's been previewed by a trustworthy dealer friend of ours. It is solid in terms of no cracks, floors are still rock solid, etc.

We've researched on what's behind the walls (sheets of foam and foil insulation), we've talked to a trailer wiring guy, our handy man, and added up the cost of replacing the walls and any lights or wiring, the flooring, even the mattress.

The LQ would be a complete gut job. It would have to be exorcised of the mold entirely, even if it's benign. It'd have to go in the 4-5k range to be worth us investing time and money into it. Even then, I don't feel like I'd like one that stinking long. We already have a 5th wheel and an old 12v Dodge to pull it, we have a nice stock trailer that will hold five tacked horses comfortably and a Dodge to pull it. I have my Liberty trailer for solo or just me and a +1 type camping trip.

I've also 'shopped around' and found several more trailers listed for sale within a 1-1 1/2 hour drive around us for not much more than this auction job. They are all less than 10K... some are smaller (3 slants), but still even nicer. They are of various brands, some better than others. 

Hubs decided to NOT take a day off work and go look at it in person. He is going to casually bid online, and if we get it for a stupid low amount to justify the time and effort and the money to pay our handy man to gut it and refurb it, then we'll get it. Otherwise, not interested.

*Thank you guys for all your helpful pointers* - trailers like this, even my Liberty, are new to us, though we've had 5th wheels and bumper pull campers for years and years. We've always used canvas top stock trailers for the cows and horse trips.


*****************​ 
Now my next crises.... I lost two young cats, George and Gracie sometime between Sunday afternoon/evening and Tuesday night.

At 1:30 Wed morning, my brain kicked me square in the butt and said: THOSE CATS ARE IN YOUR TRAILER.

My brain was right. I left the front door open to take stuff out there from inside the house (Can one have too much necessary stuff for a camping trailer to be ready to roll out at a moment's notice? I think not!), and at some point, George and Gracie decided to take a nap in my trailer. I double checked it, though not as thoroughly as I should have, even called for any wayward kittehs, and got no reply... shut the door for the night.


Those two little turds were sleeping hard, and had to have been somewhere up by the head of the bed where I couldn't see them.


They were glad to see me at 1:35 a.m. They were also helpful in that they used an old kitchen chair cushion that was on the floor of the trailer as a litter box. It still left my trailer fragrant and I still had a wet pee spot where it soaked through the cushion.

Looks like oxyclean/hot water/ fresh water rinsing and a lot of shop vaccing and airing out WITH THE DOOR SHUT is the solution. I am ripping the carpet out anyway, just won't have time due to sucky weather coming in, until next weekend, and I want to be camping next weekend.


I'm also considering trying to figure out how to install a screen door on it. I'd love one like an RV or 5th wheel has. Not sure how I could do that with the way the door is set up. I'm thinking maybe some of that magnetic weighted mesh stuff like you see in the informercials, IDK.



Any advice on purging the cat pee smell from the front end of this trailer would be appreciated.


----------



## alexwein (Oct 16, 2009)

I have a GN, 2-horse Trails West Trailer with a small LQ and I love it. The only issue I have is some leakage around the back doors. Otherwise it's snug and no leaking. I researched trailers before purchasing and there are complaints with EVERY trailer company. I chose TW. No problem recommending TW.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Odo-ban for smell.
Can also try damp-rid like they use on boat cabins and travel trailers winter-storage prepped.


Cat urine is one of the worst of the worst smells to purge...
I offer a clothespin and lots of good luck and breezy airing out conditions..
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

horselovinguy said:


> Odo-ban for smell.
> Can also try damp-rid like they use on boat cabins and travel trailers winter-storage prepped.
> 
> 
> ...



I might can start by putting copious amounts of baking soda on the spot until I have time this weekend to scrub it and vacuum it. I THINK I have the type that you buy for litter boxes that has scent to it too. We have a house cat, Squishy, and I keep it for her box.



I'm just so. so. relieved they didn't use the MATTRESS as a litter box. I'd have to burn my mattress and get a new one... and I LIKE that mattress. LOL I also didn't want to have to wrestle it out of there. Yegads!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

alexwein said:


> I have a GN, 2-horse Trails West Trailer with a small LQ and I love it. The only issue I have is some leakage around the back doors. Otherwise it's snug and no leaking. I researched trailers before purchasing and there are complaints with EVERY trailer company. I chose TW. No problem recommending TW.



This one needs to come to us on the cheap. Because that's enough damage that even someone who does this for a living would have trouble coming out on top and having any equity at all in it once the labor and materials were invested. Yikes. :smile:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I second the Odo-Ban!


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I second the Odo-Ban!



I honestly think I have some at the house - we bought some, I THINK, the last time we cleaned one of our rentals between tenants. I think.


----------

